# Regenbogen



## Locke (8. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man einen möglichst realistischen Regenbogen mit PS erstellen kann?

Thanx


----------



## Bandit_profi (8. Juli 2002)

Ich tät sagen du fängst als erstes mal an dir einen Verlauf zu machen! Also in allen Regebogen-Farben oder wie du es gern hättest.
Dann machs du ein ... hm ... 300x125 pixel großes Bild. Dieses füllst du dann mit dem Verlauf. Danach schaust das du nen Wölbungs-Effekt rein bekommst. Kannst mal probieren mit dem gleichen Prinzip der Aqua Buttons. Danach wählst du dein ganzes Bild aus und kopierst es (Strg+C). Darauf legst du ein neues Bild an. 300x300 Pixel. Durch STRG+V fügst du den gerade kopierten Verlauf mit der Wölbung ein. Danach heisst es verzerren. Den kannst du dir ja dann zurecht biegen.
Wenn das soweit geschaft ist, Drückste STRG und mit der Maustaste auf deine Ebene, damit der Regenbogen ausgewählt ist. Wieder kopieren und dein Bild, in das der Regenbogen hinein soll rein kopieren.
Als nächstes nimmst du die Ebenen Maske her und ziehst damit von unten nach oben nen Verlauf. Damit wollen wir erreichen das der Regenbogen unten nicht Ended. Jetzt würd ich noch ein bisschen mit dem Kontrast und der Ebenen-Transparenz rum handtieren. Das sollte eigentlich nen schönen Regenbogen erzeugen!
Mal wieder gilt, probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Bandit_profi (8. Juli 2002)

Das mit den Größen musst du dir selbst zurecht machen. Das warn jetzt nur mal grob ein paar Zahlen


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Juli 2002)

Das ganze sieht dann so aus ...


----------

